# Troxel Saddle, Post, and mounting Hardware -1949 Great Shape- original- DOND



## Risk Man (Dec 17, 2022)

Nice original 1949 Troxel seat with all hardware and seat post. Off Shelby Flyer - Look at pictures carefully for condition. Hardware is in very good condition. Minor rust at pan fasteners. Never apart or restored; seat is as removed from bike for the first time. Thanks for your offers.


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 17, 2022)

$35


----------



## Risk Man (Dec 17, 2022)

DonChristie said:


> $35



Thanks for starting it off Don, but ND.


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 17, 2022)

$50


----------



## Risk Man (Dec 17, 2022)

Thanks Don. I think that with the condition of the hardware and the nice seat post, the offer is not where we need to be, ND


----------



## Risk Man (Dec 22, 2022)

Withdrawn. This got buried too soon. Will repost in for sale. Thanks


----------

